# Can't sync my Raid1 again, only spere was added...

## boospy

Hi,

after an crash from an ohter harddisk (not member of this raid) i can't sync my Raid1 again. What have i done? Nothing, i removed this one death disk completly so the devicenames where changed. Before i removed the disk, my raid was SDA and SDC. After i removed the disk my raid was SDA and SDB.

So when ein will resync my raid it look like this:

```
Personalities : [linear] [raid0] [raid1] 

md1 : active raid1 sda1[0] sdb1[1]

      513984 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md2 : active raid1 sdb2[2] sda2[0]

      58099008 blocks [2/1] [U_]

      [=>...................]  recovery =  9.1% (5319936/58099008) finish=17.8min speed=49188K/sec

Personalities : [linear] [raid0] [raid1] 

md1 : active raid1 sda1[0] sdb1[1]

      513984 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md2 : active raid1 sdb2[2](S) sda2[0]

      58099008 blocks [2/1] [U_]

/dev/md2:

        Version : 0.90

  Creation Time : Wed Nov 23 20:34:33 2011

     Raid Level : raid1

     Array Size : 58099008 (55.41 GiB 59.49 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 58099008 (55.41 GiB 59.49 GB)

   Raid Devices : 2

  Total Devices : 2

Preferred Minor : 2

    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

    Update Time : Fri Jun 28 22:37:52 2013

          State : clean, degraded

 Active Devices : 1

Working Devices : 2

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 1

           UUID : f106f520:c385765f:e368bf24:bd0fce41

         Events : 0.2478561

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

       0       8        2        0      active sync   /dev/sda2

       1       0        0        1      removed

       2       8       18        -      spare   /dev/sdb2
```

What is the problem here? What must i do to solve the problem?

Regards

boospy

----------

## boospy

When i take this command:

```
mdadm --assemble /dev/md2 /dev/sda2 /dev/sdb2        

mdadm: cannot open device /dev/sda2: Device or resource busy

mdadm: /dev/sda2 has no superblock - assembly aborted
```

With force it is the same.

And i found this:

```
[68062.266992] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[68062.267006] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled sense code

[68062.267011] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

[68062.267014] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[68062.267018] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

[68062.267020] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]

[68062.267025] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

[68062.267027]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

[68062.267038]         02 62 f6 38 

[68062.267044] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

[68062.267048] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed

[68062.267052] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: 

[68062.267054] Read(10): 28 00 02 62 f6 38 00 00 08 00

[68062.267063] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40039992

[68062.267077] ata1: EH complete

[68062.267140] md/raid1:md2: sda: unrecoverable I/O read error for block 39011712

[68062.267553] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[68062.267555] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[68062.267559] ata1.00: failed command: READ DMA

[68062.267568] ata1.00: cmd c8/00:08:40:f6:62/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in

         res 51/40:00:40:f6:62/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)

[68062.267572] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[68062.267576] ata1.00: error: { UNC }

[68062.290189] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[68062.290203] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled sense code

[68062.290208] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

[68062.290211] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[68062.290215] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

[68062.290217] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]

[68062.290222] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

[68062.290224]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

[68062.290235]         02 62 f6 40 

[68062.290241] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

[68062.290245] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed

[68062.290249] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: 

[68062.290251] Read(10): 28 00 02 62 f6 40 00 00 08 00

[68062.290261] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40040000

[68062.290274] ata1: EH complete

[68062.290337] md/raid1:md2: sda: unrecoverable I/O read error for block 39011840

[68063.239704] md: md2: recovery done.

[68063.246722] RAID1 conf printout:

[68063.246728]  --- wd:1 rd:2

[68063.246733]  disk 0, wo:0, o:1, dev:sda2

[68063.246736]  disk 1, wo:1, o:1, dev:sdb2

[68063.257645] RAID1 conf printout:

[68063.257650]  --- wd:1 rd:2

[68063.257654]  disk 0, wo:0, o:1, dev:sda2
```

----------

